# pensacola Pier 7 4 2014



## Anydayfishingisagoodday (Mar 23, 2014)

Went to pensacola Pier 5 30 am. plenty if bait in the water but nobody was catching much as of 8 am. Wind out of the northeast. Caught bar Jacks, northern mackeral, hardtsil, cigs, and not much else . Hopefully better luck in the morning!


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report, about the same at navarre except no cigs. I heard that the water was a little chilly at navarre.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report


----------

